# Potential extract of JW Porter?



## Kingy (16/8/17)

I don't have porter malt in my fermentables list on brewmate, in order to add it in I need the potential extract (1.03?) I can't find much info on this grain. I've got the EBC. I just need the potential extract. 
Cheers


----------



## Kingy (16/8/17)

Mods can delete this thread


----------



## MHB (16/8/17)

Just incase someone else has the same question, the potential Coarse Grind As Is; typically 70%.
To convert that to silly American units PPG sugar is 1.044, 70% Remember the 1.000 part is non unitary so just 70% of the 0.044 = 0.0308
Call it 1.031
Mark


----------



## bradsbrew (16/8/17)

National home brew has a pretty good info page on malt specs. Is the porter malt; roasted malt or roasted barley malt?
http://www.nationalhomebrew.com.au/...d-fact-sheets-joe-white-maltings-roasted-malt


----------



## MHB (16/8/17)

Its a funny one, JW used to call it Porter Malt (Roasted or Dark Malt), I believe it is the malt made for Coopers as if you are talking to anyone from Coopers about their dark beers (Dark Ale and Stout) they always refer to "Roasted or Dark", when I did the tour a couple of years ago, they said the Pale and the Dark ale were the same beer with a 5% of the base malt sub of R or D. Play around with the numbers and it all lines up, as does the flavour.
Personally I think its one of the best Coloured malts made in Australia, good colour, nice roasty flavour without going over the top or tasting burnt...
Always surprises me how little people use, it's great value for money and very good tasting.
Mark


----------



## Kingy (16/8/17)

The reason I asked is because I'm gunna have a go at the brewbuilder coopers dark. I couldn't find any info on the porter malt. Steve sorted me out but [emoji106]
Oh yea the colour is 1236 ebc if anyone else was wondering.


----------



## MHB (16/8/17)

Yep I was up at Steve's this afternoon, so that was me that dropped you malt on the doorstep.
Gave you a beep as I was leaving. Hope you will like the beer.
Mark


----------



## Kingy (16/8/17)

Geez I didn't think that was you, you looked like a young fella. (Not saying your old). But my wife said some young guy just dropped it off in a Camry [emoji4]
I wouldve shouted you a beer in the brewery if I knew it was you. I'm always up for some criticism. [emoji482]


----------



## MHB (16/8/17)

Thank your wife, and she may need a good optometrist... just crossed the 60 is closer than 50 line but again thanks.
I have a reputation for saying what I think, so my critiques aren't always all that welcome, but if you have a problem to solve happy to help, maybe next time I'll stop for a beer.
Mark


----------

